# Severe hip dysplasia in 8 month old puppy



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, I am beside myself with worry. I have just returned from seeing the vet who has diagnosed Dylan with extremely severe hip dysplasia in both hips. He said it is the worst case he has ever seen. Both sides have no "ball and socket" nor is there any muscle in the back legs and he is in constant pain. I was horrified. I didn't think it was that bad.

He has suggested therapy, medication, eventual hip replacements and limited walks but the prognosis is not that good as it is so severe. We have him insured but our insurers cannot say if they will cover this illness or not - unbelievable! If not we cannot afford all of the bills that this will incur. However, the main factor we are looking at is quality of life. Will he have this? We don't seem to think he will.

I am so heartbroken. He's only a baby and what a crappy start to life!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

So sorry this is happening to you.

What does the breeder have to say about this?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your baby! I just read your post again, I thought you said 8 week old babe. That would have been harder to deal with.
Okay,my input, having a dog myself with HD in one hip and having an FHO last year: I would strongly consider hip replacement in a dog that young with no joints to work with. Did the vet say anything about whether a hip replacement could be done? 
My dog is 9 years old, got diagnosed at almost 6 years of age, treated mit NSAIDS, supplements and Adequan injections till they did not work anymore. He had an FHO, hip replacement would not have been able to be done anymore, the joint was too badly damaged. 

If you have not already, I would see an orthopedic specialist that does hip replacements regularly and get his input and recommendations. 
Good luck to your furbaby and you. HD does not mean end of life!
I hope your insurance will be able to pay for the most of it!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry. Poor baby! I hope you find someone who can help you figure out how to help him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor little Dylan!

Walking and running may be bad news for him, but he needs exercise to strengthen his hind legs. Hydrotherapy with an underwater treadmill might be just the thing to keep him moving but without weight concerns. Some canine physical therapy centers have these. There are also canine swimming/fitness centers where a dog can have an indoor pool to swim in, with a floatation device to help with security while the exercise is underway. I don't know if such facilities exist near you, but this might be a good option for Dylan, whether or not you opt for hip replacement surgery for him.

Good luck!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Mrs Minxter said:


> Oh, I am beside myself with worry. I have just returned from seeing the vet who has diagnosed Dylan with extremely severe hip dysplasia in both hips. He said it is the worst case he has ever seen. Both sides have no "ball and socket" nor is there any muscle in the back legs and he is in constant pain. I was horrified. I didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> He has suggested therapy, medication, eventual hip replacements and limited walks but the prognosis is not that good as it is so severe. We have him insured but our insurers cannot say if they will cover this illness or not - unbelievable! If not we cannot afford all of the bills that this will incur. However, the main factor we are looking at is quality of life. Will he have this? We don't seem to think he will.
> 
> I am so heartbroken. He's only a baby and what a crappy start to life!


,
Please please take a deep breath, I know this feels like the end of the world it did for us also, we had the same diagnosis for Honey at 7 months no sockets etc I am not very good at explaining things in words but please believe me its not the end for Dylan Honey has just had a hip replacement had her post op ex ray today she is now 4 1/2 we are also in the UK if you would like to talk to someone that has just gone through this I have PM you my phone number.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping for more help for your sweet boy.
Join the UK social site we are a friendly bunch and can advise or guide to places to research in the UK that can help Dylan sending hugs.


----------



## maxwell06 (May 15, 2008)

hi there im so sorry to hear about dylans hip HD and its so right what tracey HONEYSMUM SAYS take a big breath, myself and tracey speak to each other as like you our dogs have severe HD
my dog chester was diagnosed at 8 months old, i was told the hips were so bad that they were the worse my vet had ever seen and he would need a hip replacement at 1 year old, hes 4 now hes never had a hip replacement he goes once a week for swimming therepy this builds up the muscle and hes not on any meds, he now live a normal life and runs around like a loony with a tail that dosent stop wagging, like you i was devastated when i first found out . i cried so many tears i was heartbroken, but honestly there is light at the end of the tunnel, if you do want a chat your also very welcome to message me with your number


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to reiterate what Honeysmum and Maxwell06 have posted. Perhaps if you were to contact them for advice and moral support you will see there is hope. I can vouch for the love they have for their dogs and know they would be more than willing to share their stories and provide you with support at what is a worrying time for you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. It is so tough to have such a young pup dealing with such a medical issue.
Have you consulted with an ortho specialist for options?
My rescue boy, Beau, came to me with bilateral FHOs due to hip dysplasia. He managed very well by keeping him at a lean weight and working on muscle strengthening exercises.
Wishing you the best...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

As Honeysmum said her dog Honey is living proof not to worry to much i have met Honey before the op and even then she was running around and this was all with the help of hydro Tracey has PM her number please speak to her it will really help you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry that you got this news, my heart goes out to you. I would definitely contact your breeder asap!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear this.

I don't know very much about this with goldies but know of many labradors with this problem who have been very successfully 'fixed'.

Also is your vet sure about the diagnosis? I had a German Shepherd who was limping badly as a pup and my vet thought his hips were really bad. He was referred to a specialist and they confirmed he simply had 'growing pains' and that his hips weren't that bad and they thought he would have had a below average hip score.

Thinking of you.


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know what your answer is either but my heart too goes out to you and your baby. I hope she'll be ok in the long run. I wouldn't worry about quality of life just yet. Please do more research. I know how heart breaking this must be though.


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

so sorry I meant he


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

I'm so sad for you and you pup...so devastating. Not fair for a baby to have to endure all these difficulties. I'm praying for a good outcome.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Benlora said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> I don't know very much about this with goldies but know of many labradors with this problem who have been very successfully 'fixed'.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. We found out the same thing about Peyton at 7 months during her spay. She was limping on her right leg and the vet said x-rays showed her right hip was severe HD. Our vet recommended seeing an ortho surgeon because there are more options while they are young.

Our visit to the ortho surgeon went much better than expected. He said that both hips equally the same and moderate HD, not severe. X-rays showed that she had panosteitis (growing pains as listed above) and that was why she was limping. Pano doesn't cause any damage and she'll outgrow it by 1 - 1.5 years.

The ortho surgeon said 60% of dogs in Peyton's situation will never need surgery in her life. While she limps from the pano, she has never slowed down and runs like crazy. She actually runs normal and only limps when walking slow. The ortho said to let her be as active as she's comfortable with which is being a crazy puppy right now.

We give Peyton Dasuquin MSM and Grizzly salmon oil. The ortho said those are great, and give her a quality food and keep her lean. 

Hang in there - things aren't as bad as they initially seem.


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> So sorry this is happening to you.
> 
> What does the breeder have to say about this?


The breeder says she is very sorry to hear this but knew nothing about this. She says it's the first time any of her pups have had problems. I'm rather dubious to say the least!

Thanks for caring x


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Poor little Dylan!
> 
> Walking and running may be bad news for him, but he needs exercise to strengthen his hind legs. Hydrotherapy with an underwater treadmill might be just the thing to keep him moving but without weight concerns. Some canine physical therapy centers have these. There are also canine swimming/fitness centers where a dog can have an indoor pool to swim in, with a floatation device to help with security while the exercise is underway. I don't know if such facilities exist near you, but this might be a good option for Dylan, whether or not you opt for hip replacement surgery for him.
> 
> Good luck!


Sadly we have nothing like this near us but I will start doing my research into the best options and best way forward for my little man whether it's hip replacements or whatever. Thank you so much for caring x


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Just had a quick look are any of these hydrotherapy places near you

Hydrotherapy For Dogs | Tollerton | Nottingham | Training For Dogs - Home
Tollerton

Canine hydrotherapy nottingham
Stapleford

Home - NCHC
Hucknell


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

honeysmum said:


> Just had a quick look are any of these hydrotherapy places near you
> 
> Hydrotherapy For Dogs | Tollerton | Nottingham | Training For Dogs - Home
> Tollerton
> ...


Bless you! Those are exactly the kinds of facilities we found here. I hope one of them is close enough to be helpful.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello, I'm so sorry to hear of Dylan's HD, must be so hard for you all, especially in a pup so young. I don't know where abouts you are in Notts but we are not far south from wherever you are, in Castle Donington. The local vet in village is an orthopaedic specialist, they have a hydro tank and have strong links to the vet school of Nottm Uni in Sutton bonington. I know they take orthopaedic referrals from all across the midlands. Other than that, no advice I'm afraid, just lots of positive thoughts and wishes for you and your boy xx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you are facing this problem, have no actual experience (luckily), but as other members of the UK site have added their thoughts, will only reiterate what they have said. Get in touch with Honeysmum - it will help you
jan


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

honeysmum said:


> ,
> Please please take a deep breath, I know this feels like the end of the world it did for us also, we had the same diagnosis for Honey at 7 months no sockets etc I am not very good at explaining things in words but please believe me its not the end for Dylan Honey has just had a hip replacement had her post op ex ray today she is now 4 1/2 we are also in the UK if you would like to talk to someone that has just gone through this I have PM you my phone number.


Hi hun, thanks so much for the message and your kind thoughts. I will get in touch but I just need to get my head around things first. Thanks again xxx


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

maxwell06 said:


> hi there im so sorry to hear about dylans hip HD and its so right what tracey HONEYSMUM SAYS take a big breath, myself and tracey speak to each other as like you our dogs have severe HD
> my dog chester was diagnosed at 8 months old, i was told the hips were so bad that they were the worse my vet had ever seen and he would need a hip replacement at 1 year old, hes 4 now hes never had a hip replacement he goes once a week for swimming therepy this builds up the muscle and hes not on any meds, he now live a normal life and runs around like a loony with a tail that dosent stop wagging, like you i was devastated when i first found out . i cried so many tears i was heartbroken, but honestly there is light at the end of the tunnel, if you do want a chat your also very welcome to message me with your number


Oh bless you. It's heartbreaking isn't it? What a comeback for Chester though? That's fantastic, I only hope Dylan can pull through too. Can I PM you and chat more? Thanks xxx


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

Benlora said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> I don't know very much about this with goldies but know of many labradors with this problem who have been very successfully 'fixed'.
> 
> ...


Yep they are very sure and have referred us to a specialist to discuss our options. We saw the x-rays and they are pretty horrendous - I wonder how on earth he manages to walk! Thanks for caring x


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

estesbubba said:


> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. We found out the same thing about Peyton at 7 months during her spay. She was limping on her right leg and the vet said x-rays showed her right hip was severe HD. Our vet recommended seeing an ortho surgeon because there are more options while they are young.
> 
> Our visit to the ortho surgeon went much better than expected. He said that both hips equally the same and moderate HD, not severe. X-rays showed that she had panosteitis (growing pains as listed above) and that was why she was limping. Pano doesn't cause any damage and she'll outgrow it by 1 - 1.5 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is quite reassuring. Dylan wants to run around and have fun too but the vet said to keep him on a short leash and just walk him. He's so frustrated though with just doing that and wants to run off and have fun!!! We'll see what the specialist says and take it from there. Thanks though for your comments xxx


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Definitely check with a specialist. One of my dogs was diagnosed with HD by my regular vet. It turned out, after new x-rays were taken by the ortho vet, the original x-rays were not positioned correctly and her hips fine.
This may not be your case but I would get another opinion before taking any action.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear about Dylan's condition, I hope you give honeysmum a call she is ever so nice to talk to. Wish you and Dylan all the best !!


----------



## maxwell06 (May 15, 2008)

hi again thanks for your reply you are more than welcome to private message me, if you go and have a look at my visitors messages on page 5 there is a picture of chesters xray of his hips, also i see you have been in touch with the breeder and like my boys breeder said none of hers had shown bad hips befor, that turned out to be rubbish as she was using her dog whos hip score was double what kennel club recommend, have you got the pedigree for dylan


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry (like everyone who hangs around here). But I want to echo what everyone says--- take a deep breath and regroup. There are options and just be smart and things will turn out OK.

When Caesar turned about 9 he began to have bad problems with his hips also. We ended up using Duramax. It gave him 3 more years of a wonderful life. We didn't go on our 3 mile runs anymore, but we walked and loved life.


All will be well for you, just stay calm and make rational decisions based upon the advice from the vet, and make sure you talk it out here... 

Pat


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry about your baby! I just read your post again, I thought you said 8 week old babe. That would have been harder to deal with.
> Okay,my input, having a dog myself with HD in one hip and having an FHO last year: I would strongly consider hip replacement in a dog that young with no joints to work with. Did the vet say anything about whether a hip replacement could be done?
> My dog is 9 years old, got diagnosed at almost 6 years of age, treated mit NSAIDS, supplements and Adequan injections till they did not work anymore. He had an FHO, hip replacement would not have been able to be done anymore, the joint was too badly damaged.
> 
> ...


I just want to echo everything in this post. HD is not the end of life, he can and will have a normal, happy life with the right care, up to and including surgery. I have fostered dogs that had HD, and FHO surgery. They have all done extremely well, can run and play as much as they want, and are happy dogs. 

See the orthopedic specialist
Consider all the treatment options
Make the best choice for your pup and you


Take a deep breath, he will be all right. I know this is a shock and hard to take in.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrs Minxter said:


> The breeder says she is very sorry to hear this but knew nothing about this. She says it's the first time any of her pups have had problems. I'm rather dubious to say the least!
> 
> Thanks for caring x



The breeder didn't give any health guarantee? :yuck:

Are they willing chip any money for treatment? 

I would see an orthopedist ASAP to really evaluate and treat your guy. Hopefully it is not as bad as your vet thinks it is. :crossfing 

Hydrotherapy and swimming would be great for your guy- Low impact and fun 

My vet thinks Buddy may have mild HD and recommends having him swim instead of run like made man. I just need to convince Buddy to go in the water


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

First of all I presume that Dylan came from a breeder who bred from parents X-rayed and a hip score under 20 (total for both hips) for each parent. It is perfectly possible to breed horrendous hips even from low scoring aprents You should have copies of the hip scores and eye certificates from both parents If not put the registered names into the kennel club health checks and that will tell you what they are , what the siblings were and the parents and the score of previous progeny. To be continued


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

The referral to an orthopaedic specialist is good news as they will tell you accurately the degree of HD and suggest ways that it can be managed, bearing in mind that hips cannot be accurately evaluated until the growth plates have fused, usually regarded as 12 months in the UK but obviously severe HD shows up before that. I presume that Dylan is already showing clinical signs, stiff getting up, lame after exercise and bunny hopping rather than galloping all signs that something is going wrong. Check with your vet but glucosamine and chroindriton (spelling probably not right)has been recommended and it would be worth asking them if it would be worth giving him that as a supplement. Many breeders now feed a lower protein food as the puppy grows and I would ask the vet if the food you are feeding is the right one for him. 
Many goldens with dreadful HD lead a normal life but it would certainly be worth talking to the UK members who have had personal experience of this. I personally know of a golden who had a hip score of 89 who lived until she was 15 with no problems but she would be the exception rather than the rule. Talk to the specialists, take him on short lead walks if that is what has been recommended and use the painkillers which you have presumeably been given by the vet. Please join the UK socal group


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Mrs Minxter said:


> Thanks, that is quite reassuring. Dylan wants to run around and have fun too but the vet said to keep him on a short leash and just walk him. He's so frustrated though with just doing that and wants to run off and have fun!!! We'll see what the specialist says and take it from there. Thanks though for your comments xxx


Both of Peytons vets said let her do whatever activity she is comfortable with and I couldn't agree more. They need to build muscle and are smart enough to ease up when they feel pain. Both said let her chase tennis balls but don't encourage her to jump up to catch frisbees. 

My wife and I both agree that let Peyton be a puppy and enjoy life. We would rather give her 2 years of being happy than 10 years of being in a bubble so we could keep her longer.


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

annef said:


> The referral to an orthopaedic specialist is good news as they will tell you accurately the degree of HD and suggest ways that it can be managed, bearing in mind that hips cannot be accurately evaluated until the growth plates have fused, usually regarded as 12 months in the UK but obviously severe HD shows up before that. I presume that Dylan is already showing clinical signs, stiff getting up, lame after exercise and bunny hopping rather than galloping all signs that something is going wrong. Check with your vet but glucosamine and chroindriton (spelling probably not right)has been recommended and it would be worth asking them if it would be worth giving him that as a supplement. Many breeders now feed a lower protein food as the puppy grows and I would ask the vet if the food you are feeding is the right one for him.
> Many goldens with dreadful HD lead a normal life but it would certainly be worth talking to the UK members who have had personal experience of this. I personally know of a golden who had a hip score of 89 who lived until she was 15 with no problems but she would be the exception rather than the rule. Talk to the specialists, take him on short lead walks if that is what has been recommended and use the painkillers which you have presumeably been given by the vet. Please join the UK socal group


Thanks so much for the advice. We are due to have another chat with the vet this week whilst waiting to hear from the specialist. Where do I join the UK group please? I didn't know there was one! Thanks again for the comments x


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope I get this right click on community then scroll down to social groups the you will see UK Social Group click on that and join post on the main thread we discus everything on there rather than starting new threads look forward to seeing you post there we are a very friendly chatty bunch.:wavey:


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so sad for you and Dylan. It sounds like troubled roads ahead. I hope you get through it a little easier with support and compassion of friends here. We will do what we can. 

I work for a company called NUTRO. Developed by the Waltham Centre for Pet Nutrition and manufactured by GREENIES, we have an awesome supplement for hip and joint health specifically. Greenies Hip and Joint Care Canine Treats key ingredient is Green-Lipped Mussel from New Zealand. (folks in NZ who eat this mussel have zero arthritis) Green-Lipped Mussel has a unique fatty acid profile that helps nutritionally support overall joint health. I always prefer nutritional answers over chemical, so called cures. When my Maggie got run over I started giving her those. When I forget to give them to her in the morning she really has a bad time and it reminds me right away. Now she seems to be taking the stairs much better and will even wrestle with Goldie again. My boss stopped giving her Lab his daily pain medication after starting on them. They are a miracle to my family. I am not sure where you find them in Robin Hood Country but since Waltham is 40 minutes away, I bet there is bound to be some place in between or close. Or, you could go to the GREENIES website. I bet the Vets will think this is a good idea for Dylan too.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Mrs Minxter (Nov 8, 2011)

Update: I have been referred to an orthopaedic surgeon by the vet and we are just awaiting a date now to discuss Dylan's options. 

I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to you all for your kind comments. To be honest, we initially thought it was the end of the road for us all but since I posted on here and read your messages, I feel so much better and so hopeful knowing that we can get through this one way or another.

Will keep you posted with what happens when we've seen the specialist.

Thank you !!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla was just diagnosed with HD at 7 mo. I haven't talked to a surgeon yet, but don't think we will put her through TPO surgery at this point. She walks a little funky, but is a very active dog that shows no signs of pain. We walk her daily, she swims at least once a week (got her a small pool for the back yard that goes up this weekend) so she can swim a little in circles and we are doing some therapy. Hope to keep her from any surgery for a few years. Certainly not what we hoped for, but you deal with what you got.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Do not buy from this breeder (alzimm kennels)*

do not buy from this breeder in ohio. history of hip issues


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hips hips hips*

dont buy from alzimm kennels


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla was just diagnosed with HD at 7 mo. I haven't talked to a surgeon yet, but don't think we will put her through TPO surgery at this point. She walks a little funky, but is a very active dog that shows no signs of pain. We walk her daily, she swims at least once a week (got her a small pool for the back yard that goes up this weekend) so she can swim a little in circles and we are doing some therapy. Hope to keep her from any surgery for a few years. Certainly not what we hoped for, but you deal with what you got.




What kind of pool did you get?


----------



## Anitamjenkins (Oct 31, 2015)

*Try cbd oil*

I've heard some really promising anecdotal evidence on cbd oil for a number of ailments in dogs ( humans, too!)....including hip displasia, particularly the pain associated with it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anitamjenkins said:


> I've heard some really promising anecdotal evidence on cbd oil for a number of ailments in dogs ( humans, too!)....including hip displasia, particularly the pain associated with it.


Welcome to the forum. 

Didn't know this was being used for dogs with HD, interesting.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Anitamjenkins said:


> I've heard some really promising anecdotal evidence on cbd oil for a number of ailments in dogs ( humans, too!)....including hip displasia, particularly the pain associated with it.


It's a start. Kudos to the researchers in the UK.
5 Must-Know Facts About Cannabidiol (CBD)

Has none of the properties of the active ingredient THC


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*Any updates on Dylan?*



Mrs Minxter said:


> Update: I have been referred to an orthopaedic surgeon by the vet and we are just awaiting a date now to discuss Dylan's options.
> 
> I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to you all for your kind comments. To be honest, we initially thought it was the end of the road for us all but since I posted on here and read your messages, I feel so much better and so hopeful knowing that we can get through this one way or another.
> 
> ...


It's been 3 years now, just crossed with this thread today and I was curious to mow how's Dylan going


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Same here. What ended up happening with Dylan? The trainer we took our pup to said something about checking at 6 months whether he has HD.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Doubt that you will get an answer. OP has not been on the forum in some 3 years.


----------



## Randm Winds (Jan 8, 2016)

*7 mo puppy with hip dysplasia - ISO advice/experiences*

trying to find out a little about the prognosis A female puppy I sold has been diagnosed with hip dysplasia - the owner emailed the xrays and although the positioning leaves a LOT to be desired I do not disagree with the diagnosis. Has anyone on here had email evaluations done by Troy Animal Hospital? The owner is understandably upset - as I am I as both parents and all grandparents are OFA good and all the great grandparents are OFA - a few fair, mostly good The vet was concerned about her weight and said she was "significantly" overweight and that he has advised the owner to take some weight off and try to improve her muscle tone with controlled, low impact exercise. He said in his opinion this puppy will need surgery on at least one hip at some point. I have offered to take the puppy back and refund the guys money although I do feel as a breeder I have done everything I could possibly do......I would be very interested in hearing from people who have had young dogs with this diagnosis and whether the surgery was done, at what age and the outcome. The buyer's vet said they had done some surgeries with "less than great results" so he wasn't pushing to do this, just putting it out there. I would appreciate the benefit of anyone's experience [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Randm Winds (Jan 8, 2016)

is there somewhere else I should post this? Haven't used this forum before Thanks!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I would start a new thread in the Golden Retriever Health section....


----------



## Baileysmommydog (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I know how you feel as we just had similar news on our 6 month old girl Shayla. One hip was totally dislocated and left hip appears to be ok. We didn't want to put her through the hip replacement and the cost was daunting. No insurance and not sure it would have been covered. The orthopaedic guy suggested a TPO procedure at $3K per hip, possible revision if it didn't work, and then hip replacement at around $5K. After consulting with our vet we opted to do the FHO and we are now four weeks post op and Shayla is doing great. She's going to be a smaller sized girl and as long as her left hip holds up, she should be fine. Breeder was stunned that she developed issues and has offered us a refund. I've sent all the paper work so we'll see what happens. 

I see you've had lots of good advice. We were crushed when we first heard the news. Take a deep breath, and get all the info you can. It isn't the end of the road it's just a different path beside the road.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Randm Winds said:


> trying to find out a little about the prognosis A female puppy I sold has been diagnosed with hip dysplasia - the owner emailed the xrays and although the positioning leaves a LOT to be desired I do not disagree with the diagnosis. Has anyone on here had email evaluations done by Troy Animal Hospital? The owner is understandably upset - as I am I as both parents and all grandparents are OFA good and all the great grandparents are OFA - a few fair, mostly good The vet was concerned about her weight and said she was "significantly" overweight and that he has advised the owner to take some weight off and try to improve her muscle tone with controlled, low impact exercise. He said in his opinion this puppy will need surgery on at least one hip at some point. I have offered to take the puppy back and refund the guys money although I do feel as a breeder I have done everything I could possibly do......I would be very interested in hearing from people who have had young dogs with this diagnosis and whether the surgery was done, at what age and the outcome. The buyer's vet said they had done some surgeries with "less than great results" so he wasn't pushing to do this, just putting it out there. I would appreciate the benefit of anyone's experience [email protected] Thanks!


Have you sent the xrays to Lonnie? Did the vet mention glucosamine or any kind of supplement? Was the puppy clinical?

Honestly, If it is true hip dysplasia at 8 months, I would refund them their purchase price. They will endure lots of costs over the years. IMO, it is the right thing to do. I would not take their dog. 

Also, I would not let a regular DVM do an orthopedic surgery like that.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

RandMWinds, 

I just have a tangential thought, which is that this is crisis time and will settle down. Over the years, from all clear parents, I have cried different kinds of tears over elbow dysplasia, epilepsy, PU- and panicked in the moment. However, then a new normal comes, the acute care is over, and the dog goes on to a really good life and all is well. My dog with epilepsy lived to be over 13; when he was first DX'd I cant even explain how panicked I was. You will all do the right things, and in the big picture it might not be perfect but it will likely be good.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Randm Winds said:


> trying to find out a little about the prognosis A female puppy I sold has been diagnosed with hip dysplasia - the owner emailed the xrays and although the positioning leaves a LOT to be desired I do not disagree with the diagnosis. Has anyone on here had email evaluations done by Troy Animal Hospital? The owner is understandably upset - as I am I as both parents and all grandparents are OFA good and all the great grandparents are OFA - a few fair, mostly good The vet was concerned about her weight and said she was "significantly" overweight and that he has advised the owner to take some weight off and try to improve her muscle tone with controlled, low impact exercise. He said in his opinion this puppy will need surgery on at least one hip at some point. I have offered to take the puppy back and refund the guys money although I do feel as a breeder I have done everything I could possibly do......I would be very interested in hearing from people who have had young dogs with this diagnosis and whether the surgery was done, at what age and the outcome. The buyer's vet said they had done some surgeries with "less than great results" so he wasn't pushing to do this, just putting it out there. I would appreciate the benefit of anyone's experience [email protected] Thanks!


You know...my Golden who passed in July...I had her for 12 years. Her parents were both from Beryl Scaggs and the certificates were excellent. Cara at about 10 months or so started limping and so the Vet said it was the 'growing pains' syndrome. Then by 2...she would still limp after she had played ferociously at the park. He did the Xray and he diagnosed her with 'Mild Hip Dysplasia' at the lower end of the scale but...it would affect her when she was older. Well...a year later....she had no limp and I asked him to do another Xray (as we were giving her liquid Gluc. for her hips and overall ) . Well...her hips were perfect and she never had one problem until she died at 12. She ran like wind at 11.
I don't know if this history helps...but it does show that my Vet was wrong with his diagnosis. BTW....I wouldn't have given her back for the world at that point ...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, what we were taught in vet school is that the x ray is not the whole picture. On physical exam, you can have a dog very painful in the hips whose rads are not that bad. Or you can have a set of horrible hips on rads and the dog has no issues...over 15 years ago, had a dog with severe hip dysplasia, flat acetabula and no femoral heads. Dog never limped a day in his life and hunted into his teens.. And yikes produced clear hips...was not mine nor was not a golden...


----------

